

Google+ should integrate file hosting,dashboard,apps,take steps toward social OS - gaoprea
http://www.blockread.com/2011/09/google-should-integrate-file-hosting.html

======
Hyena
There's got to be a typology somewhere for this sort of thing. It's a theme in
commentary.

